# Two male puppies



## Helen Beggs (Mar 6, 2020)

We have just got two 8 week Viz puppies. Anyone else done something as insane? We have a teo year old Collie who is being patient at the minute but theye are testing him. Also not responding to house training. Help?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure I would ever go the multiple siblings route. So much goes into training a young pup. I can only magine all the separate training that would be needed. Then have to worry about littermate syndrome, as they get older.


----------



## Helen Beggs (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi Texas Red. Good advice. After one week of utter **** and zero sleep we made the sad decision to take the smaller puppy back. We now have one beautiful 9 week old puppy and have actually slept. Any advice on crate training? Our other two dogs had jo problem and kept the puppy safe at night. But this wee man..Bear...screams the place down and we have resorted to taking him to bed just to get sleep.


----------



## Val (Apr 2, 2020)

I made the decision to keep a crate next to my bed when my Vizsla was a baby. That way she got used to the crate but we were still nearby. It worked out well and when we eventually moved the crate she adjusted well as she was used to her bed. When we left the house, we crated her with a Kong that had frozen kibble in it. It gave her something to do. Now days if we are leaving her, she just goes in and lays down in her crate. Best luck! Vizslas are such a joy!


----------



## Helen Beggs (Mar 6, 2020)

Thank you. He cries on and off most of the night and he is beside our bed. Fingers crossed


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I have learned that having an old t-shirt on right before pups bed time, snuggling together and putting the shirt into the crate can work miracles. Good luck with insomnia phase, not easy, but worth every wrinkle and grey hair.


----------

